# Northern Ireland Strongman Grand Prix



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

The event is being organised by Dave Warner and Sam Graham.

This is a qualifier for Britain's Strongest Man

Date: 19th May 2007

Venue: Joey Dunlop Leisure Centre, Ballymoney, Co. Antrim.

events will start at 12.30

Im not sure of all the events ,but i think there is log-press, deadlift, atlas stones, super yolk, tyre flipping and possilbly farmers walk. It looks like being a good event with a good line up of competitors. Dave himself will be competing. Oly Thompson and Darren Sadler will be guests for the day. Any guys not busy that saturday should definately call in!!


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

The day went off superbly. Unfortunately Dave Warner and Brian Irwin had to withdraw with injuries but for the rest of the competitors it was a great day.

Line up was , Neville Bamford, Karl Wiatoha, Paul Roberts, Gary McKelvey, Bert Clark, Lesley Steel, Francis Kirby.

Francis Kirby was on fire and won all but 1 event, which was won by Neville Bamford.

Guest Oly Thompson is recovering from surgery following a bicep tear so was unable to do an exhibition. The stones event were 5 stones of 100kg, 125kg, 135kg, 150kg, and 160kg. Darren Saddler, during the interval performed an atlas stones exhibition for the crowd, where he completed the stones twice in lightning fast speed, and looked light for Darren!

top 4 placings were:

1st Francis Kirby

2nd Paul Roberts

3rd Neville Bamford

4th Karl Wiatoha


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers for the results Steve, Darren has a great physique aswel. How heavy is he now Steve mate?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

hi Chris mate, i think darren said hes about 18.5st and he is looking really chunky. Said that he only going to do 2 events this year, the Britains and the worlds, as he is opening a gym this year. Oly is a nice guy too, and its the first time hes been over here. His bicep is recovering well and has almost a full range of motion now.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Oly suffered a awful tear, but fair play, it was a 400k deadlift!!

do you have access to results (ie times etc) or a link steveg?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

whens oly hope to back into proper training again?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah pete, even the 400 looked like it was coming up well until the bicep went. I was talking to Dave last night and he had alot of photos taken during the comp, i could probably get all times and final results from him, and post them up with the photos when their done.

Events were:

1. log press, 105, 115, 125, 135 and 145kg.

2.deadlift hold (lifting frame with 2 tyres approx 260-280kg).

3.deadlift for reps (the same frame as before)

4.medley 12metre superyoke(325kg), 12metres farmers(120kg), 12metre duckwalk(205kg)

5. atlas stones 100, 125, 135, 145, 160kg

6. barrel loading and tyre flip. three 100kg beer barrels onto large whiskey kegs and 400kg tyre flipped 4 times.

It was a well organised comp and a good crowd turned out so it looks like it'l only go from strength to strength for next year.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Darren and Oly were in our gym last night before going back home today. Darren did some event training whereas Oly did light sqauts and a little dumbell curls with an 8kg dumbell. Said it felt weak but no pain. i think hes talking about around 12 weeks


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thats a good lineup!!!

12 weeks might be a little soon IMO. but if he can, and theres no consequences, then fair play to him!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

thats like me with the curls after doing my bicep had to start on 2.5kg d'bells and that felt heavy on the left arm, upto 17.5kg d'bells now for a couple of slow sets of 6 reps.


----------



## XXLTank (May 3, 2004)

What gym was that steveg? Were they over for the whole weekend?

I just missed Darren on the stones. He is massive though - looks a lot bigger than at WSM last year.

Would be great to see the photos.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

hi xxl, its Sams Gym in Ballymoney. we have an outside area with all the strongman equipment, inside we have dedicated powerlifting areas too, with deadlift platform, monolift etc, plus everything needed for bodybuilding too. its all heavy hardcore euipment and dumbell rack goes up to 75kg.

yeah they arrived on friday morning, did a few workouts while they were here and left for home again on monday morning

yeah Oly may be a little optimistic, but i think he'l just take it slow, and see how things go. He'l definately be back, that i have no doubt


----------

